# MMA Cage



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 29, 2005)

Does anyone know of any manufacturer or dealer who sells MMA style cages?  Also, does anyone know of any design specifications for building an MMA style cage?  Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Shawn C (Mar 29, 2005)

Have you tried asking on the Underground forum at MMA.tv?

You'd probably get a quicker response there.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 30, 2005)

Shawn C said:
			
		

> Have you tried asking on the Underground forum at MMA.tv?
> 
> You'd probably get a quicker response there.


Nope, haven't, but I will.  Thanks.


----------



## kempo108 (Mar 30, 2005)

combatsports.com

they have 4 octagon style rings. including a half octagon for space reasons.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 6, 2005)

kempo108 said:
			
		

> combatsports.com
> 
> they have 4 octagon style rings. including a half octagon for space reasons.


Thank you very much for the post.


----------



## kempo108 (Apr 6, 2005)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for the post.


no problem. i had a hard time finding the cages when i was looking for the them a few months ago for myself. i thought they would be a lot easier to find with the sport's popularity.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya they are not that cheap either.


----------

